# 3 AM... NOT a Political joke...



## Big Don (Jun 20, 2009)

A man and his wife were awakened at 3:00 am by a loud pounding on the door. The man gets up and goes to the door where a drunken stranger, standing in the pouring rain, is asking for a push.
 Not a chance, says the husband, it is 3:00 in the morning!
 He slams the door and returns to bed.
 Who was that? asked his wife.
 Just some drunk guy asking for a push, he answers.
 Did you help him? she asks.
 No, I did not, it is 3:00 in the morning and it is pouring rain out there!
 Well, you have a short memory, says his wife. Cant you remember about three months ago when we broke down, and those two guys helped us? I think you should help him, and you should be ashamed of yourself!
 The man does as he is told, gets dressed, and goes out into the pounding rain.
 He calls out into the dark, Hello, are you still there?
 Yes, comes back the answer.
 Do you still need a push? calls out the husband (soaking wet)
 Yes, please! comes the reply from the dark.
 Where are you? asks the husband.
 Over here on the swing! replied the drunk.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 20, 2009)

Lol


----------

